# The extreme heatwave baked sea creatures in their shells in Western Canada



## Phoenix (Jul 10, 2021)

This article tells of how deeply in trouble we are.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...stern-canada/ar-AALZHez?ocid=msedgdhp&pc=U531


----------



## Keesha (Jul 10, 2021)

How very troubling.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 10, 2021)

I am extremely alarmed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2021)

I have not a single good thing to say.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 10, 2021)

I was watching the Weather Channel this morning, and they were discussing this recent Western heat wave.  They said the Pacific ocean currents are setting up to potentially produce several more of these "heat domes".  Couple that with the lack of rainfall in the West, and this Summer may set several new records for miserable weather events. 

We have been thinking about going to Las Vegas, perhaps in Oct., or Nov., but if the Lake Mead level keeps dropping, LV may have to shut down most of the casinos, due to lack of electricity, by then.   

And then....any day now, western wildfires may start to become a major daily news event.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 10, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> This article tells of how deeply in trouble we are.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...stern-canada/ar-AALZHez?ocid=msedgdhp&pc=U531


This is absolutely scary on so many levels. I fear that we may be at the point of no return and that humanity is in deep trouble.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2021)

Pecos said:


> This is absolutely scary on so many levels. I fear that we may be at the point of no return and that humanity is in deep trouble.


I've been a firm-believer in that for quite some time now, and don't (at all) buy into the line that we can still rein the world in and reverse the consequences.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 10, 2021)

Pretty scary and sounds like it will be unpleasant at best for the generations to follow.  Already seeing 10 and 20 year droughts with regularity now.    Challenge for farmers to get a decent hay crop and last year many cattle sold off as not enough hay for the winter.  Second year in a row around where live that corn is about 1.5 feet below where it should be except for those lucky few to have received some cloudbusts.   Its my limited understanding that the carbon we have put into the atmosphere needs about 1,000 yrs to decay so just stopping emissions now leaves things as they are.   But then how to run an economy of fossil fuels is still a challenge.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 10, 2021)

There will be nothing left for generations to come.  It's all burning up.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 10, 2021)

In recent years, climatologists have been warning about the climate reaching a "tipping point" by mid century, If drastic measures aren't taken to reduce carbon emissions.  I think that tipping point is approaching much sooner than they estimated.  Ice melt in the poles and Greenland is happening more rapidly with every passing year.  Methane is being released from Siberia at a huge rate...and Methane is a far more deadly "greenhouse gas" than CO2.  Many nations rely far more on Coal for power generation than we do, and it would be quite unlikely that they would be able to transition to wind/solar in time to make any positive effects.   

Unless something drastic happens in the near future to change weather patterns, our Western States, and the Gulf/East Coast states are at extreme risk.  Millions of our people will have to migrate further inland, and trillions of dollars of property and infrastructure will be lost.  

We, and perhaps our children, will survive the worst, but any younger generations will face problems we can only imagine.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2021)

Southern Vancouver Island  reached temps in excess of 106f. Unheard of. Even with AC, it was 89 in my condo for two  days, humidity 80%. I made a makeshift fountain/ birdbath  on my balcony for feathered beings, ice blocks for some very grateful squirrels. I   am ashamed that we as a species have done such damage to Mother Earth, and all her children.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 10, 2021)

Don't recall where it was but the temp somewhere in California hit 130F.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 10, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Southern Vancouver Island  reached temps in excess of 106f. Unheard of. Even with AC, it was 89 in my condo for two  days, humidity 80%.


I thought of you Shali and hoped that you were ok. That sounds brutal.


Shalimar said:


> I made a makeshift fountain/ birdbath  on my balcony for feathered beings, ice blocks for some very grateful squirrels.


Awwww. What a sweetie you are. I bet they must have been so grateful 


Shalimar said:


> I   am ashamed that we as a species have done such damage to Mother Earth, and all her children.


I am also. Not only have we ruined it for our species but we ruined it for all creatures big and small. Beyond shameful.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 10, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Don't recall where it was but the temp somewhere in California hit 130F.


Death Valley


----------



## Old Dummy (Jul 10, 2021)

The Laurentide Ice Sheet started about 2.5 million years ago, and the last advance ended around 20,000 years ago. The land here where I live, in NYS, was covered with a 1-2 mile-thick ice sheet. The sea levels then were around 394 feet lower than they are today, exposing the land bridge between Russia and Alaska.

What caused the Ice Age, and why did it melt? Was it because the cavemen had gas-powered cars?? Did they waste too much electrical energy surfing on the internet? Did they farm too much?

It was but an eyeblink in the 4.5 billion year-old Mother Earth. She's gonna do what she's gonna do.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I thought of you Shali and hoped that you were ok. That sounds brutal.
> 
> Awwww. What a sweetie you are. I bet they must have been so grateful
> 
> I am also. Not only have we ruined it for our species but we ruined it for all creatures big and small. Beyond shameful.


Thanks Keesha. The hummingbirds were jubilant, they hovered within a foot of my face  and chirped their thanks. The squirrels splayed flat out on the blocks, mouths half open, eyes glazed, loving the cold. So funny.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Keesha. The hummingbirds were jubilant, they hovered within a foot of my face  and chirped their thanks. The squirrels splayed flat out on the blocks, mouths half open, eyes glazed, loving the cold. So funny.


I ended up in emerg one evening with heat exhaustion, came on very quickly. I wasn’t even very hot. But felt most 
peculiar. BP hit 188/96  I normally have no issues in that area. Spent next two days with friends who have a better AC. Shortly after this, I received my second shot. I am still recovering from that, joys of a very robust immune system


----------



## Keesha (Jul 10, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Keesha. The hummingbirds were jubilant, they hovered within a foot of my face  and chirped their thanks. The squirrels splayed flat out on the blocks, mouths half open, eyes glazed, loving the cold. So funny.


So cute! 
You’re sounding very mother nature - ish.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 10, 2021)

Don't give up, folks. Defeatism never produced results. 
Humanity still has time to make a difference.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2021)

Keesha said:


> So cute!
> You’re sounding very mother nature - ish.


Thanks.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Don't give up, folks. Defeatism never produced results.
> Humanity still has time to make a difference.


Absolutely.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks.


Yep.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 11, 2021)

I was reading this morning in the paper that in BC there were 800 unexpected deaths in the heat wave.   Mostly elderly.   Terrible to  read of the retirees who had elected to live in a trailer and these were turned into ovens.   I am sure south of the border in Washington, Oregon and California the numbers were even worse.   no one is ready for a once in 1000 year event thay may appear for frequently now


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 11, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Don't recall where it was but the temp somewhere in California hit 130F.


As mentioned above this is in Death Valley.  It's normally hot there, but this is record breaking heat in the area. 


Cameron said:


> I was reading this morning in the paper that in BC there were 800 unexpected deaths in the heat wave.   Mostly elderly.   Terrible to  read of the retirees who had elected to live in a trailer and these were turned into ovens.   I am sure south of the border in Washington, Oregon and California the numbers were even worse.   no one is ready for a once in 1000 year event thay may appear for frequently now


This is not just a once in a 1000 year event.  This is part of the sixth extinction event that we are causing. The name of it is the Andescine (spelling?) Extinction.  Al Gore warned us in his book in the early 1990s.  At that time he said we had ten years to turn it around.  We didn't.  So here we are, with some still in denial that we are causing it.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 12, 2021)

Well, so much for that old bromide about being _“happy as a clam!_”  But environmental change is a serious matter, and we’d better start listening to what nature is trying to tell us...


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

How awful


----------

